# fort morgan in june



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

HEY I WOULD APPRECIATE SOME HELP AND INFORMATION. A COUPLA THREE FAMILYS WILL BE STAYING IN FORT MORGAN IN JUNE THE HOUSE HAS A PIER. AND SURF FISHING AND PIER FISHING WITH MY BUDDIES AND MY KIDS/. ANY SPOTS OR INFORMATION WILL BE GRATEFUL!!!!! LIKE BAIT WHAT TO USE WHAT I CAN CATCH?

THANKS BIG JOHN

PS ANYONE OUT THERE RENT BOATS FOR A FEW DAYS IN MOBILE BAY TO FISH OUT OF


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Back in the bay you shouldn't have a problem catching trout from the pier along with maybe some reds,flounder, and croaker. Live shrimp is always good but you can use artificials too. In the surf there is no telling what you might catch in june. Everything from whiting and pompano to tarpon and big sharks. What you use really depends on what you might like to catch. I usually stick to artificials for most of the smaller stuff and live or dead baits for the big stuff. The best thing for you to do is call a local shop when you get into town and find out the latest reports. You can always check out this forum too although most of these guys are fishing further east of where you will be staying; it can still give you a general idea.

Chris Vecsey--Top Gun Tackle (251) 981-3811


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have young kids stop by Walleyworld and get them a couple of the $2.00 crab nets, small line to tie to it, and some raw chicken. Tie the chicken to the inside bottom of the net, tie the string to the net and put a medium sized rock in the bottom to weigh it down and let them drop it at the pier or dock in chest deep water and pull it up every 5 minutes or so. In no time you will have a bucket full of nice dinner sized crabs. Boil you a big pot of water and put some Zatarans or whatever season you like and drop them in alive and listen to them scream :shedevil 

WARNING; instruct the kids to wear some type of shoes and just step on thecrabs back and reach around behind and pick them up by their legsto avoid getting the sh&% pinched out of them 

Other than that, plenty of white trout, croakers, reds, blues, flounderand the occasional sail cat are within grasp of the piers and docks using jigs and shrimp. Dont go overboard on reels as you will have sooooo much fun using light tackle from ultralights to baitcasters. Check the forum in the "need a crew/need a ride section also when it gets closer to time and you might be able to hook up wiith someone and dont forget that there are alot of forum members that are charter captains in the area that offer specials for inshore trips. Drop me a pm when it getsd closer if you need any suggestions on stuff to do in that area. AND MOST IMPORTANT- TAKE PICTURES TO POST ON HERE!! :takephoto


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Fort Morgan is a great place to fish in most any month of the year. My land-bound fishing experience is pretty much limited to two areas: the point at Dixey Bar and the L-pier at the ferry dock (both within the fort itself.) The best catches I've ever made were on the point. We used to be able to fish there 24 hours a day, but last I knew, you could only fish during daylight hours. To get there, you'll need to park all the way at the end of the fort by the bathrooms. You'll see a huge old anchor down on the bay side of the parking lot. We walk down to the beach from there and walk all the way to the tip where Mobile Bay empties into the Gulf. We usually set up shop a little east of the point itself. Bull redfish are the most likely target, and they've always bit best for me on an outgoing tide. You'll need some good long surf rods, about 9 feet at least, matched to reels capable of holding, at a minimum, 250 yards of 15 pound test mono. Cut mullet is the best bait, but a live pinfish works, too. Cast out as far as you can and set the rods in sand spikes; then, just wait for a bite. Sometimes we'll catch reds in the 15 to 30 pound range as fast as we can reel them in and rebait for another one. Other fish you can expect to catch are jack crevalle, sharks of many species and sizes, big bluefish, stingrays, etc. Tarpon do pass through on rare occasion, although I've never hooked one. You can also catch pompano, Spanish mackerel, ladyfish, and hardtails on little nylon jigs when conditions are right and the water is clear.

Another fun type of fishing occurs at daylight on a good, greasy slick calm day. Take your light tackle and some topwater MirroLures and wade the beach. You'd be surprised at how many nice speckled trout you can catch this way. It needs to be calm and the water fairly clean, although a little stained is OK. The only caveat is that wading the surf does put you in the water in an area where sharks can be and often are numerous. When I do this I don't get too far out and I like the water to be pretty clear so I can see one coming (with my polarized glasses that I never fish without). If you string up your fish, use a long stringer so if one comes sniffing around at least he won't chomp your leg in the process of stealing a trout or two. Just the perils of wading the surf.

The pier at the ferry dock is fun for kids. We used to catch a lot of white trout, ground mullet, flounder, croaker, and crabs there. Typical bottom fishing with a fishfinder rig works, with fresh shrimp or squid, even cut bait, especially for the white trout.

I can't tell you much about the fishing off a small pier in Mobile Bay. It depends on the depth of the water at the pier. The bay has always been noted for its flounder fishing. I'd probably make that a target with some live bull minnows or Berkley Gulp minnow imitations. The crabbing should be good at that time of year, as someone pointed out. Chicken parts work well, as stated earlier.

Good luck with the fishing and enjoy. The trip down to Dixey Bar is a trek, no doubt, and should be a day-long excursion, but its fun and the fishing can be very, very good. Have a good time.


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

i appreciate all the great info!!!! should i let my kids swim on the beach? you mention sharks alot lol and they caught one that weighed 600+ puonds not long agao up at orange beach?

now for as the walk to dixie how far you think the walk is?im a big ole boy lol

thanks for any more info you might have


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Kids will be fine swimming just use typical precautions as any beach. As for the walk it really is not but about 1/2 mile but carrying equipment through the sand makes it seem much longer. 

You might want to check this out also

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic48698-14-1.aspx


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

ok thanks.... that sounds good but i dont have a boat..... what about the pier at dauphin bay? i would love to cat some red snapper!!!! ohhh and how could i catch a few shrip off my pier to throw in the boiling pot?


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamasam (1/17/2008)*Kids will be fine swimming just use typical precautions as any beach. As for the walk it really is not but about 1/2 mile but carrying equipment through the sand makes it seem much longer.


You did put out a lot of good info but I think I got crossed up. Did you say it's only an 1/2mi from the gate on P'Cola beach to FT Morgan? Sure looks a lot further to me.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

It is 1/2 mile or a little better from the parking area at the Fort over to the point. 

As for the shrimp question you can usually take a cast net at night and throw in the shallow water near lights and get a few decent sized shrimp.Also you mentioned that there is adock where you are staying, get the kids some long handled dip nets andgo out to the dock at night and watch around the lights.Check with Jimmy(got mullet) www.johnsoncastnets.com and get you a decent net.

You might luck up and catch a snapper or two from the area you are talking about but they will more than likely be undersized. Check before you come down in the need a ride section and see if anyone has a spot or hook up with one of our inshore or offshore captains and take a charter out.


----------



## King Cat (Jan 30, 2008)

Heyguys. I just signed up on this site and I think the info everyone is giving is great.

I am heading to Fort Morgan point Feb. 15th. I was down their in October and had a blast

fishing for monster bull reds anywhere from 28-35 inches mabe bigger. Just wondering if 

anyone has a recent report on Fort Morgan point.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Don't know much about Ft Morgan but if the 15th a Saturday, count me in.


----------



## King Cat (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll see you their!!


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

yea it has helped me alot my hats off to all the friendly's here... i will be down here a week will do some pier fishing out on the pier here and maybe dauphin pier as well and maybe some surf fishing and maybe go to dixie bar for the reds.... what kind of rod and reel do i need is thier one that will work well for all that or do i need a coupla combos.. any help?


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not really for sure what's your best bet for the price but here's a quote from the pier section of the forum:



> *Gonnamissher (1/31/2008)*If you just want to give it a try and not tie up a lot of money initially go to Walmart and buy the Shakespere Contender. $29.00 and comes loaded with 12 pound test. That's how I started and then moved into Penn's after I was sure I was going to like it. The original reels are still what we use when we go surf fishing. Sand is tough on reels. Walmart also sells a surf rod and reel for $39 that looked decent last time I looked.


Now I've wrestleda 4ft wide Manta ray on a$29Diawa rod/reel setup on 14lb test fishing off the seawall on base this past summer.Hey it took 50min butthe setup handled it. I also just bought a 9 1/2ft pinnacle pro tip rod w/ a penn cv8000 (17lb test) that I used so far on Sykes bridge and it snatched a couple of 7lb Sheepies and a 12lb black drum up to the top with little effort (a bit overkill for where I was fishing I think). I think in the end, your knot plays an important part. You can damn near catch anything with a good knot tired to your hook or leader.


----------

